# Sandy - 6 year old lop rabbit - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Sandy. Many of you will remember her from this album  Sandy - our new arrival | Facebook
Sandy is a 6 year old female rabbit who came to us in an appalling state. On arrival, her rear end was caked in feaces and it took me 45 minutes to clean her  her skin was red raw from being in contact with urine and feaces all the time. She had a severe mite infestation (now treated) and her tear ducts were blocked, causing her a lot of pain.

Sadly, she has some ongoing problems which new owners need to be aware of. She gets a very messy bottom and needs assistance with cleaning herself daily. We are hoping when she slims down she will be able to clean herself, but she will probably always need help regularly. She is very good when this needs to be done and doesnt wriggle much at all.

She has had her tear ducts flushed, but as they were left in this state for so long, there is some permanent damage there. It is likely she will need them flushed again in the future.

Sandy has the sweetest nature you can imagine. She is very friendly and laid back. All she wants is a neutered male rabbit to live out the rest of her years with. I will be sad to see her go, she is such a wonderful girl.

Sandy has been vaccinated, spayed, wormed and seen by our vet.

There is a minimum adoption fee of £35 for Sandy.
Furry Friends
Email: [email protected]
Mob: 0751 568 4921


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Anna how are Sandys poos doing I feel really sorry for her and I'm quite experienced with rabbits with problematic tear ducts but would be so paranoid about fly strike with a mucky bum bunny.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Hi Anna how are Sandys poos doing I feel really sorry for her and I'm quite experienced with rabbits with problematic tear ducts but would be so paranoid about fly strike with a mucky bum bunny.


She is still mucky and we are cleaning her a few times a week, which is better as I was doing it daily. She is very overweight still, but she is on diet food now with lots of hay so hopefully when the snow goes she can start exercising in the run and the weight will fall off easier.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad she's making good progress


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sandy is such a good girl. Still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sandy is now in a new home


----------

